# Why not another jig post....



## FutureKVD (Jun 14, 2010)

So I recently bought a pack of skirts to reskirt some sk Denny brauer flipping jugs as I went to put them in it came to my attention that they all have a perment rattle chamber on them. in order to reskirt them I would have to pull the collar open at least a half inch to get it up to the jig collar. I even removed the cast in chamber on on of the jigs to give it a go but there is still a moulded piece that sticks out. Now my question or thought is if I used say a large size 17 knitting needle as a skirt tool would that stress the collar to much? What are your thoughts better yet anyone had any experince reskirtting any of these jigs if so how did you accomplish it??


----------



## dyeguy1212 (Jun 14, 2010)

This needs pics.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 14, 2010)

take the rattles off and put rubber collars with rattle holders back on...

If you can open up the collars that much - goooooood luck! If they are well made collars, you will have a time getting them to open up that far

personally, I take rattles off all of my jigs - I have better luck with them without the rattles


----------



## redbug (Jun 14, 2010)

russ010 said:


> take the rattles off and put rubber collars with rattle holders back on...
> 
> If you can open up the collars that much - goooooood luck! If they are well made collars, you will have a time getting them to open up that far
> 
> personally, I take rattles off all of my jigs - I have better luck with them without the rattles



I am the exact oppisite I toss the jig away artef it losses the rattle i have never caught a fish on a rattleless jig


----------



## fish devil (Jun 14, 2010)

redbug said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > take the rattles off and put rubber collars with rattle holders back on...
> ...




:twisted: Same here. Most of my jigs have rattles.


----------



## FutureKVD (Jun 15, 2010)

Yes I agree this In high need of haveing pics. I just can't figure out how to upload pics from this stupid iPhone. I'm sure it's against some stupid apple law. So my next chance is later this weekend. I'll do my best. I even messed around with them last night and broke six collars in the process. It's very upsetting though some of my best jigs and when the collars dry rots away as they all do the render them usless.


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jun 15, 2010)

russ010 said:


> take the rattles off and put rubber collars with rattle holders back on...
> 
> If you can open up the collars that much - goooooood luck! If they are well made collars, you will have a time getting them to open up that far
> 
> personally, I take rattles off all of my jigs - I have better luck with them without the rattles



What kind of water are you usually fishing then if you take your rattles off, clear water? I could understand taking them off if your fishing that type of water where the bait is more easily seen. I've always had better luck w/ rattles, I'd imagine because most fisheries here are stained or muddy. Having the rattles helps the fish locate the bait a bit easier. As mentioned, I fish almost only jigs w/ rattles exclusively and if it breaks or becomes damaged, I toss it.


----------



## Jim (Jun 15, 2010)

FutureKVD said:


> Yes I agree this In high need of haveing pics. I just can't figure out how to upload pics from this stupid iPhone. I'm sure it's against some stupid apple law. So my next chance is later this weekend. I'll do my best. I even messed around with them last night and broke six collars in the process. It's very upsetting though some of my best jigs and when the collars dry rots away as they all do the render them usless.



Can you email the pics to an email address? [email protected]


----------



## russ010 (Jun 16, 2010)

bassassassin8 said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > take the rattles off and put rubber collars with rattle holders back on...
> ...



I fish in both Clear and MUDDY lakes - and I take the rattles off in both. You gotta remember, it's not only sound, but fish use their lateral lines to pick up movement - when I jig fish, I'm not going for their sight, I'm going for their reaction strikes

the only times I'll throw a jig with a rattle is when I'm fishing water 40-60' deep - but I still go without the rattle first, then change off to see if it gets hit.


----------



## Jim (Jun 16, 2010)

I am going to buy this soon:

$20.95






Even though I want this one but I am not paying $140 for it.


----------



## FutureKVD (Jun 16, 2010)

Yes I thought the skirt pliers would work the only thing is when it comes time to get the skirt over the rattle chamber it would mess up the skirt. Or truly turn into a three hand task with only two avalible. Yes Jim I can email the pics. And I will right now.


----------



## Jim (Jun 16, 2010)

FutureKVD said:


> Yes I thought the skirt pliers would work the only thing is when it comes time to get the skirt over the rattle chamber it would mess up the skirt. Or truly turn into a three hand task with only two avalible. Yes Jim I can email the pics. And I will right now.



All set bud! :beer:

Your first post is updated with the pictures.


----------



## FutureKVD (Jun 16, 2010)

Thank you! Much better


----------



## juggernoob (Jun 16, 2010)

What about removing the collar on the skirt and tying the skirt on?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ss9ati-DKTQ


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jun 16, 2010)

russ010 said:


> bassassassin8 said:
> 
> 
> > russ010 said:
> ...




Right I understand the not going for sight & relying on rxn strikes. But I guess what I was getting at since in muddy conditions, why rely on a reaction strike w/ just having them sense the water displacement via the lateral line and rely on that one factor when you can rely on a reaction strike that way or have a chance at them also hearing the rattle. In muddy water I guess it just made more sense to me to have 2 advantages (hearing & touch) vs relying on touch to up your odds of getting bit. 8) To each his own.


----------



## Jim (Jun 16, 2010)

nice link juggernoob. That looked simple except for the loop tie thing at the end.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 16, 2010)

bassassassin8 said:


> Right I understand the not going for sight & relying on rxn strikes. But I guess what I was getting at since in muddy conditions, why rely on a reaction strike w/ just having them sense the water displacement via the lateral line and rely on that one factor when you can rely on a reaction strike that way or have a chance at them also hearing the rattle. In muddy water I guess it just made more sense to me to have 2 advantages (hearing & touch) vs relying on touch to up your odds of getting bit. 8) To each his own.



I agree with you here - better to have 2 forms of strike (sight and reaction)... I've just had my best luck without rattles

but this is what I'm fishing 99% of the time too - and I fish it in depths of 6"-60'






with one of these on it






and I can't believe I'm giving up my #1 fish producer in any lake (clear or muddy)....

but try it out and let me know how it works for ya - seriously man, it outfishes everything else I throw


----------



## FutureKVD (Jun 16, 2010)

I just may have to tie my own. The not so smart way these are set up pretty much calls for that. I guess it's on to learning new things. That video was so quick I might need a book on it.


----------



## bassassassin8 (Jun 16, 2010)

Cool, thanks. I'll definitely try to get around to pickin' up the combo to put that bait together one of these days.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

russ010 said:


> bassassassin8 said:
> 
> 
> > Right I understand the not going for sight & relying on rxn strikes. But I guess what I was getting at since in muddy conditions, why rely on a reaction strike w/ just having them sense the water displacement via the lateral line and rely on that one factor when you can rely on a reaction strike that way or have a chance at them also hearing the rattle. In muddy water I guess it just made more sense to me to have 2 advantages (hearing & touch) vs relying on touch to up your odds of getting bit. 8) To each his own.
> ...




I must be doing it wrong because I have yet to boat a bass on that combo and I fish the hell out of it. Minded i havn't fished the lakes you do with it.


----------



## russ010 (Jun 17, 2010)

we gotta get together and fish....


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

russ010 said:


> we gotta get together and fish....




No kidding. Your schedule slowing down anytime soon?


----------



## russ010 (Jun 17, 2010)

Troutman3000 said:


> russ010 said:
> 
> 
> > we gotta get together and fish....
> ...



yea... finally - we should be able to get together here pretty soon. Brine, Poolie, Bassboy1 and I are trying to get together maybe sometime in July. I'll keep you in the loop.


----------



## nathanielrthomas (Jun 17, 2010)

Ive never caught a fish on a jig WITH rattles. I just prefer to talk the fish into biting versus rattles. They seem more receptive that way.


----------



## Troutman3000 (Jun 17, 2010)

russ010 said:


> Troutman3000 said:
> 
> 
> > russ010 said:
> ...




Yeah - we should do a little mini tourney. GAWGA BOY FACEOFF :twisted:


----------

